
A deep-sea creature spotted that is 150 feet long - janpot
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/science/longest-animal-ocean.html
======
basicplus2
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siphonophorae](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siphonophorae)
Siphonophores belong to the Cnidaria, a group of animals that includes the
corals, hydroids, and true jellyfish. There are about 175 described species.
Some siphonophores are the longest animals in the world, and specimens as long
as 40 meters have been found. The majority of siphonophores are long and thin,
consisting mostly of a clear gelatinous material.

[http://www.siphonophores.org/index.php](http://www.siphonophores.org/index.php)

Up-Close With a Siphonophore, a Colonial Organism | Nautilus Live

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OeflgYWxyVI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OeflgYWxyVI)

